# PSA Sparks bindings on sale



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.mountaingear.com/webstor...-R-D/Burner-Splitboard-Binding/_/R-233728.htm

http://www.mountaingear.com/webstor...k-R-D/Blaze-Splitboard-Binding/_/R-233727.htm


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If anyone here has a split but doesn't have splitboard bindings, this would be a significant upgrade to your ride. I highly recommend buying a set.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I highly recommend Mountain Gear, they're a great retailer (bought my Sparks there as well). They offer the same kind of return policy as REI (although I've never had to use it).


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> If anyone here has a split but doesn't have splitboard bindings, this would be a significant upgrade to your ride. I highly recommend buying a set.


+1 It was like night and day when I got rid of my slider plates and started using split bindings. SOOOO much lighter. That pound on your feet equalling 5 pounds on you back adage never rang so true.

Thats a heck of a deal too!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Tactics matched this price for a homie of mine who took a drive over to their retail store today...

i imagine Evo/Backcountry.com/maybe even REI would match as well

tesla will be $500 next season so this is a great way to get in cheap or outfit another setup.... i do believe they will still be selling 'pinned' sparks as well next year tho..


----------

